# 'eccentric' and 'soul'



## char

Hello

i am beginning to learn hebrew and i finally met up with my first episode of confusion  in translating words from english to hebrew.

firstly, does the hebrew word for eccentric, אקסצנטרי , carry the same context as in english i.e. deviating from conventional or accepted usage or conduct especially in odd or whimsical ways. this question might sound stupid but, can you use אקסצנטרי to describe a person?

secondly, which of these following words in hebrew is most appropriate to say 'soul':  נפש, נשמה, רוח
i've looked it up in the dictionary and it gave me these three options
can you also please explain the difference in meaning between these and if any of them is feminine or masculine
 
many thanks for your help
 
char


----------



## amikama

Welcome to the forum, char.


			
				char said:
			
		

> firstly, does the hebrew word for eccentric, אקסצנטרי , carry the same context as in english i.e. deviating from conventional or accepted usage or conduct especially in odd or whimsical ways. this question might sound stupid but, can you use אקסצנטרי to describe a person?


Yes to both questions.



> secondly, which of these following words in hebrew is most appropriate to say 'soul': נפש, נשמה, רוח
> i've looked it up in the dictionary and it gave me these three options
> can you also please explain the difference in meaning between these and if any of them is feminine or masculine


They all are synonyms, but I'd say that in modern Hebrew נפש and נשמה are used for soul of living person, while רוח is used for both alive and dead persons (רוח רפאים = ghost).

נפש - feminine
נשמה - feminine
רוח - feminine in Modern Hebrew, both masculine and feminine in ancient Hebrew.


----------



## utopia

the difference between those concepts is philosophical. But I can say that נפש  is psyche too, and that נשמה  is derived from the root נ-ש-מ  which basically means to breathe, which connects this word to a living creature with breath. 

I found this in wikipedia in "soul":

The *soul*, according to many religious and philosophical traditions, is the _ethereal substance_ — spirit (Hebrew:_rooah_ or _nefesh_) — particular to a unique living being. Such traditions often consider the soul both immortal and innately aware of its immortal nature, as well as the true basis for sentience in each living being.

But I do recommend you go to נשמה in ויקיפדיה - the Hebrew counterpart.

go there and it might answer your question.

on everyday basis we use נשמה to refer to a merciful person, kind person, or someone or something beautiful like in: זו מוסיקה עם נשמה  which means it's music with a soul (I don't think this needs interpretations); נשמה שלי or just נשמה - this is a term of edearment for a beloved person (usually members of a family).
According to the Hebrew wikipedia it's the inner essence. It sounds quite right to me!

נפש  is someone's psyche. 

since רוח is wind in modern Hebrew when we use it about a person it's only to refer to the opposite of physical traits.

I hope it gives you a small insight to this issue.


----------



## amikama

Utopia,  !
Your answer is MUCH better than mine


----------



## utopia

Thanks, but I'm here just for enlightment from others and by me, if I can.


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I'm here just for enlightment from others and by me, if I can.


 
Since you always correct my Hebrew, I'll correct your English: 

"Thanks, but I'm just here to enlighten and be enlightened, if possible."


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, char.
> 
> Yes to both questions.
> 
> 
> They all are synonyms, but I'd say that in modern Hebrew נפש and נשמה are used for soul of living person, while רוח is used for both alive and dead persons (רוח רפאים = ghost).
> Better: for both living and dead people.
> 
> נפש - feminine
> נשמה - feminine
> רוח - feminine in Modern Hebrew, both masculine and feminine in ancient Hebrew.


----------



## amikama

amikama said:
			
		

> while רוח is used for both alive and dead persons (רוח רפאים = ghost).
> Better: for both living and dead people.


Thanks, JLanguage


----------



## utopia

Thanks, JLanguage.


----------

